# mp3  nach  wav



## Gabi (16. März 2004)

Hallo,

gibt es eigendlich eine Grafische Unterstützung um mp3 Files in wav Files
umzuwandeln?

Vielen Dank schon mal ...

Gabi


----------



## JohannesR (16. März 2004)

Entweder mit XMMS & XMMS-Flac (ein Plugin) oder per Kommandozeile mit lame


```
lame -b 192 -h -t --decode datei.mp3 datei.wav
```

-b ist die Bitrate, -h höherer Qualität.


----------



## Helmut Klein (17. März 2004)

Geht auch einfach mit XMMS Bordmitteln.

Optiones > Preferences

Output Plugin: Diskwriter Plugin.

Dann noch per Configure angeben wo die .wav Dateien landen sollen und einfach die Songs abspielen als wolltest du sie anhören.


----------

